# Break the 137 GB HD Barrier



## chipmaster (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a TIVO Series II unit. I want to install a large HD. Can I do this?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes
software post version 4.x (we're up to 8.x now) supports large drives.
No heavy lifting required


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

chipmaster said:


> I have a TIVO Series II unit. I want to install a large HD. Can I do this?


 Yes, the 137GB limit was history for SA Series2 TiVos several years ago. Use the new MFSLive boot CD it has fixed several bugs that are in the other MFSTools v2 boot CD's.


----------



## Bosstone74 (Feb 28, 2004)

I gotta keep up!


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, the 137GB limit was history for *SA Series1* and SA Series2 TiVos several years ago.

The barrier was broken at about the same time the OP joined TCF.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

That being said, many S2 and all S1 prom boot code is still NOT lba48-aware, so your boot partition needs to be kept under the 137GB mark


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

BTUx9 said:
 

> That being said, many S2 and all S1 prom boot code is still NOT lba48-aware, so your boot partition needs to be kept under the 137GB mark


True, but 99.9 of the time, all the relevant boot and system partitions fall below the 137GB limit anyhow.


----------

